# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهمانی گرفتن از ترم اول

## yasser0411

سلام
من میخوام از ترم یک مهمانی بگیرم میشه؟یکی میگه جدیدا میشه یکی دیگه میگه نه نمیشه واقعا گیج شدم
مراحلش چه جوریه اول باید دانشگاه مبدا ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## ali7893

از ترم اول نمیشه مگرا سهمیه هیت علمی داشته باشی بعدش هم باید موافقت دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد رو هم بگیری

----------


## Ebrahim999

میگم میشه دانشگاه تهران پزشکی مهمان شد؟

----------


## hyun jung

سلام
ترم اول سخته. اگر سهمیه ایثارگران باشین یا هیئت علمی ممکنه راحت تر انجام بشه ولی اونم باز قطعی نیست و ممکنه طول بکشه. شرایط تاهل و اینا هم میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## Negar_B

> میگم میشه دانشگاه تهران پزشکی مهمان شد؟


تهران وبهشتی نه ولی ایران چرا اونم حالا نه میشه یه کار دیگه هم کرد کل هزینه جایی که قبول شدینو بدین یکجا درصورت موافقت ایران برید ایران شهریه اونجاروهم ترم ب ترم پرداخت کنیدالبته دوترم اولو باید موقع ثبت نام کامل بدین ولی مهمانی دیگه بعد گذروندن حداقل دوترم

----------


## Available

کسی شرایط مهمان دائمو میدونه ؟

----------


## yasser0411

> کسی شرایط مهمان دائمو میدونه ؟


اول باید مهمان موقت بگیری بعد از اینکه 2 ترم رو گذروندی اگه معدلت بالای 13 (ترجیحا در بازه الف)باشه میتونی مهمان دائم بشی البته در صورت موافقت هر دو دانشگاه

----------


## Available

> اول باید مهمان موقت بگیری بعد از اینکه 2 ترم رو گذروندی اگه معدلت بالای 13 (ترجیحا در بازه الف)باشه میتونی مهمان دائم بشی البته در صورت موافقت هر دو دانشگاه


آقا مرسی 
شهریشم میدونید شما ؟

----------


## ali7893

> آقا مرسی 
> شهریشم میدونید شما ؟


ببخشید من جواب میدم شهریش برابر با شهریه شبانه همون دانشگاهه

----------

